# Audi R8 Spyder with RS 5 Rotor Wheels from Audi Canada



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's been noted in the that Audi's German configurator now features MY2011 details for the R8 including R8 4.2 Spyder information and also the addition of Audi's rotor-style 5-spoke alloy as seen on the TT RS and RS 5. However, even though the wheels had been clearly seen in the CGI-built configurator pics we had yet to see a car with the setup in person... until now. It appears Audi Canada ordered at least one of their R8 Spyder demo cars with the setup and the car's been touring from dealer to dealer to dealer. Fortunately one of those dealers shot a few pics and posted them over at TeamSpeed.










We like it a lot. Check out more shots of the car after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

